# Digital-Recording

## uhai

Ich soll für meine Kinder Weihnachtslieder aufnehmen und auf CD brennen. Leider hat mein Laptop schon Aussetzer bei der Wiedergabe von CDs.

Ich vermute, da gibt es was zu optimieren im Kernel oder Konfiguration. Leider kenne ich mich mit Sound/Multimedia etc überhaupt nicht aus. Gibt es da irgendwo ein Howto oder so etwas? Hier bei gentoo.org konnte ich nichts finden. (Vielleicht weil ich gar nicht weiß, nach was ich suche)

uhai

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hallo uhai,

im Zuge eines Setups für Pulseaudio bin ich darauf How to Enable Realtime for Multimedia Applications gestoßen. Mit Realtime ist hier gemeint das der Kernel anfragen in der Reihenfolge bearbeitet in der sie eintreffen. Was bei einem Computer, besonders mit mehreren Kernen nicht selbstverständlich ist.

Pulseaudio benötigst du für dein Vorhaben allerdings nicht. Ich kann nur nicht berichten mit welchen Programmen du diese Aufnahmen am Besten machst, da ich mit sowas noch keine Erfahrungen gesammelt habe.

Ich denke das "schwierigste" könnte es sein ein Micro anzuschließen und bei den Mixer-Einstellungen das "Capture" entsprechen einzustellen.

1. alsamixer starten

2. Mit der Tabulatortaste (Links über der Feststelltaste) kannst du dann in die unterschiedlichen Kategorien springen, das zweite sollte Capture sein. Mit den Pfeiltasten (links, rechts) kannst du dann das Device auswählen und mit der Leertaste, falls möglich. Die "Capture"-Option für das Device/Controller aktivieren. Achte auch darauf das sie kein M (Mute/Stumm) haben, andernfalls kannst du das mit m auch umschalten.

Eigentlich ist das mit dem Realtime schon ein wenig zu perfektionistisch.  Zumindest hab ich ohne diese Einstellungen bisher noch kein Stotter der Soundausgabe/Video bemerkt. Hast du DMA bei deinem Cdrom aktiviert?

Oder wenn du dienen Kernel selbst übersetzt hast, schau mal bei den Einstellungen von Processor type and features. Zuerst wollte ich dir vorschlagen die "Timer frequenzy" auf 1000 zu stellen. Allerdings könnte es besser sein ein den Realtime-Einstellungen vorzunehmen und "Tickless System (Dynamic Ticks)" zu verwenden. Beachte, wenn du  "Tickless System" aktivierst ist die Timer frequenzy Einstellung deaktiviert.

Achja, bevor ich es vergesse hier noch einmal der Link zu einem TeamSpeak2 Howto. Er ist zwar nicht direkt Notwendig für dein Vorhaben. Allerdings wird einiges bezüglich Alsa, Oss und der Konfiguration/Problembehebung mit einem Micro ausführlich erklärt.

Werfe auch noch mal einen Blick in man sox.

Grüße!

----------

## uhai

Danke ChrisJumper,

ich habe das mir dem mikro schon hinbekommen, auch eine erste Aufnahme mit Audacity lief ganz ordentlich (obwohl ich nur ein "pissmikro" hatte)..

Aber da abspielen von Audio-CDS hackt immer noch nach ein paar Sekunden. DMA ist aktiviert.

Ich denke halt, wenn schon die CD-Wiedergabe hängt, wird die Aufnahme bei längeren Stücken auch hängen.

Oder nicht?

uhai

----------

## furanku

CDs abzuspielen um die Leistungsfähigkeit eines Audio Systems zu testen ist keine so gute Idee. Es kann ja auch einfach sein, daß dein CD Rom Laufwerk im Laptop Schwierigkeiten mit Audio CDs hat. Schlimmstenfalls fehlt das kleine Analog-Kabel zwischen CD Laufwerk und Soundkarte und Dein Rechner muß die CD On-The-Fly grabben um das so erzeugte temporäre File dann wider abzuspielen. Ausserdem haben Audio CDs weder ein richtiges Filesystem, noch eine echte Fehlerkorrektur, so daß Aussetzer oft auch einfach an der CD liegen (und dann beim grabben durch mehrfaches Lesen versucht zu korrigiert werden).

Jeder Rechner mit mehr als 1 GHz Taktfrequenz sollte bei richtiger Konfiguration in der Lage sein sogar mehrere Audiokanäle stotterfrei gleichzeitig wiederzugeben. Probier, soferne es denn noch aktuell ist die Aufnahme doch einfach aus, vermutlich wird eine einfache Monoaufnahme mit Deinem Laptop überhaupt kein Problem werden.

----------

## uhai

Danke für die Erklärungen. Die aktuelle Aufnahme zu Weihnachten kontne ich mit Nick lösen. Nick ist Tontechniker und außer Ahnung hat Laptop, Mikros und Kopfhörer mitgebracht, die zusammen sichermehr kosten als emin Auto   :Wink:  .

Das Ergebnis konnte ich allerdings noch nciht hören, dazu muß erst Weihnachten werden.

Aber ich werde das noch in Ruhe austesten....

gute N8t

uhai

----------

